# lump in groin area



## gibsonra

OK guys. This is something I haven't heard anyone mention and I am trying to avoid rushing to the doctor for the month long series of tests that will result.

I have developed a lump about the size of a marble in my groin area towards the side of my right leg. It is in the rub area where I contact the seat. It doesn't appear to be attached to anything but lies just below the skin. It is painful if I press it but not so painful that I can't ride. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this? If so, what is the cause and cure.

Thanks


----------



## alejovh1

it could be a saddle sore? it's probably time to see the doc before it gets infected.


----------



## gibsonra

It is not an open sore. It is below the skin completely.


----------



## 1stmh

I would go see a doc for that.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I had something like that years ago. The doc called it a a perineal mass or a subaceous perineal cist. I ended up having it removed surgically. It was just a benign hard spot beneath the skin about half way between the base of the testes and the anus. Recovery was fast. IMO it was from riding. It's never returned.

BTW, my apologies about any misspellings. I'm not in the medical profession.


----------



## estone2

gibsonra said:


> OK guys. This is something I haven't heard anyone mention and I am trying to avoid rushing to the doctor for the month long series of tests that will result.
> 
> I have developed a lump about the size of a marble in my groin area towards the side of my right leg. It is in the rub area where I contact the seat. It doesn't appear to be attached to anything but lies just below the skin. It is painful if I press it but not so painful that I can't ride.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything like this? If so, what is the cause and cure.
> 
> Thanks


time to go see a doctor before it gets bigger.


----------



## Sugahara

it might be a groin mouse. (serious) i have a back mouse. it's a piece of fatty/scar tissue that lies just below the surface. it feels like a little nodule. or it could be a cyst from a blocked pore. i'd still have it checked though.


----------



## mountaineer

sounds like a sebaceous or epidermal cyst from your description. these usually have small openings to the skin where white "cheesy" material can be expressed. post a pic!


----------



## gibsonra

*perineal nodular indurations*

A little more searching found this. Might be time for a new seat. 

I think I will pass on the pic. Thanks


----------



## ewitz

Time to start washing your shorts and scrubbing in the shower as soon as you get off the bike


----------



## gibsonra

I guess that is a possibility. That is usually the case but Saturday I did a charity ride and was stuck at a BBQ after the ride then a 2 hour ride home. I am not sure how a closed skin problem could be caused by that but it it worth consideration.

Thanks Again.


----------



## lawndart

*I'd go to the doctors.....*



mountaineer said:


> sounds like a sebaceous or epidermal cyst from your description. these usually have small openings to the skin where white "cheesy" material can be expressed. post a pic!



i have one of those on my shoulder when i pop it it smells like cheese. The GF hates me for doing that. But in all seriousness I'd see a doctor before it gets any worse. A visit to the doctor shouldnt cost that much if you got a decent co-pay.


----------



## uzziefly

Good luck with it. Check it out with the doc.


----------



## JayTee

Sounds very much like it could be a traditional saddle sore. Is the area a little warm to the touch, in addition to being tender? Sebaceous cysts aren't usually particularly tender, because they are more like a fatty deposit but without infection. A saddle sore can indeed be below the skin (they start below the skin) and will be pressure sensitive and as infection grows can feel warm to the touch. 

See if you can sit and soak in a warm bath, even with epsom salts, and see if it moves to the surface. It is icky when they go "kablooey" but if you can keep it clean and dry it will heal fine. Otherwise, bad enough ones can require antibiotics.


----------



## Guest

I had one about 2 months ago. Doctor said it was most likely a node that was full of blood and fliud. It was sore to the touch and took about 2 weeks to shrink by 80%. It is still there however it is hard to find and is not causing any issues at this time. I would not worry about it. Mine appeared after I started increasing my normal spin rate from 110 to 120 rpm.

Good luck!

JJ


----------



## JayTee

You are claiming that your "normal" cadence is 120 rpm? Really?


----------



## Pablo

120 rpm does seem high, then again, I'm a grinder. By the way, this thread has the best title ever.


----------



## rufus

jjspike said:


> I had one about 2 months ago. Doctor said it was most likely a node that was full of blood and fliud. It was sore to the touch and took about 2 weeks to shrink by 80%. It is still there however it is hard to find and is not causing any issues at this time. I would not worry about it. Mine appeared after I started increasing my normal spin rate from 110 to 120 rpm.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> JJ


sounds like what the OP has, and what I had a few years ago. a hard little bump on my inner thigh, which would seem to fade in size for a while, but then come back. I assumed it was just a saddle sore that was getting better, but then would become re-inflamed by riding. 

Had the thing for pretty much all summer, would try the squeeze to see if I could drain it, but no luck. and then one morning just after I woke up, I gave it a squeeze, and it exploded, blood and pus. I guess it just needed to work itself close enough to the surface of the skin. for the next few days, there was like a crater in that spot, a swollen section with a hollowed out center where the fluid had been building up, which shrunk away after a few days.


----------



## Guest

No, mine was under the skin and not attached to anyting. I would have not been able to drain the thing. My doctor thought that it was a swollen node (gland). He figured that I injured it by overdoing things on the hard saddle. 

I actually do between 117 and 120 rpm while on the trainer and have been doing this for the past 2 months now. Prior I was up to 110 rpm. I typically start between 95 and 100 and once I warm up, I climb to 117 and 120. I am am spinner and have never used the big chain ring - except when riding with a tail wind. I do not know if this is a good/safe speed however it works for me.

I find it amusing when I climb hills with the grinders. I remain seated and spin quickly while the grinders are up on the pedals really working it. I could not see myself ever doing that. I do not know if higher cadance is suited for hill climbing however I tend to do much better on the hills than most of the others that I ride with.

Cheers!

JJ


----------



## rufus

well I couldn't drain mine for seven or eight months either, and then one day, blammo. and mine would shrink in size, pretty much disappear, only to swell up again at some later date. it's a saddle sore, just one deep in the tissue. eventually, it'll work its way to the surface.


----------



## Pablo

jjspike said:


> I actually do between 117 and 120 rpm while on the trainer and have been doing this for the past 2 months now. Prior I was up to 110 rpm. I typically start between 95 and 100 and once I warm up, I climb to 117 and 120. I am am spinner and have never used the big chain ring - except when riding with a tail wind. I do not know if this is a good/safe speed however it works for me.
> 
> I find it amusing when I climb hills with the grinders. I remain seated and spin quickly while the grinders are up on the pedals really working it. I could not see myself ever doing that. I do not know if higher cadance is suited for hill climbing however I tend to do much better on the hills than most of the others that I ride with.


I've tried to get up to a high cadence like that, but I end up way more tired at the end of climbs than I would a few clicks harder and a few spins less. 

I find it equally amusing riding with spinners who seem to be working a lot harder in a different way.


----------



## Guest

Mine was different in that it was underneath and not connected to the skin. I could literally move it within a 2 square inch area. The stated that it was not sore but a swollen node. I have a couple of sores, one of which exploded last week (with the help of a pin), which are completely different. It was actually cool when the sore popped. It left a nice spot-o-pus on the bathroom cabinet door about 3 feet away. Thank God I did not get that in the eye!

JJ




rufus said:


> well I couldn't drain mine for seven or eight months either, and then one day, blammo. and mine would shrink in size, pretty much disappear, only to swell up again at some later date. it's a saddle sore, just one deep in the tissue. eventually, it'll work its way to the surface.


----------



## imjps

Don't fock with it. 

Go to the doc and get it checked out. My late brother-in-law had a lump in his groin for a long time. When he mentioned it to his doctor, the doc freaked, sent him to Stanford Med Center for tests. Came back cancerous, and bro-in-law was gone 8 months later. The worst part was, had they got it in the beginning, he would be with us today.

Bro-in-law was a single adult male, working his arse off in IT-dot bomb, etc. and because of that, just never got around to go see the doc. Doctors call it Single Male Syndrome. Said a lot of people like him wait until it's too late.

Just my $.02, it's prolly nothing, but get it checked out.

jps


----------



## Guest

100% correct. See your doctor about this ASAP. We have simply provided our scenarios for the sake of discussion. Do the right thing.....

JJ




imjps said:


> Don't fock with it.
> 
> Go to the doc and get it checked out. My late brother-in-law had a lump in his groin for a long time. When he mentioned it to his doctor, the doc freaked, sent him to Stanford Med Center for tests. Came back cancerous, and bro-in-law was gone 8 months later. The worst part was, had they got it in the beginning, he would be with us today.
> 
> Bro-in-law was a single adult male, working his arse off in IT-dot bomb, etc. and because of that, just never got around to go see the doc. Doctors call it Single Male Syndrome. Said a lot of people like him wait until it's too late.
> 
> Just my $.02, it's prolly nothing, but get it checked out.
> 
> jps


----------



## Tangelo

*I agree*

As someone who just finished a bout with Chemo via Lymphoma, I'd get it checked out. Mine was a lump under my collar bone that an Allergist found! 

What's the embarrassment of a doctor staring at your crotch for a minute vs. the rest of your life? 

Just MY $0.02.

Incase your wondering, I'm all clear now, in remission, and trying to get back into shape these days.


----------



## luciaponader

gibsonra said:


> OK guys. This is something I haven't heard anyone mention and I am trying to avoid rushing to the doctor for the month long series of tests that will result. I have developed a lump about the size of a marble in my groin area towards the side of my right leg. It is in the rub area where I contact the seat. It doesn't appear to be attached to anything but lies just below the skin. It is painful if I press it but not so painful that I can't ride. Has anyone experienced anything like this? If so, what is the cause and cure. Thanks


 Did you find out what it was?


----------



## Lombard

luciaponader said:


> Did you find out what it was?


I doubt you will get an answer since the OP hasn't posted in 15 years.


----------



## pmf

There ought to be an automatic short term ban for people who resurrect these ancient threads. Seems to be an ongoing thing here. I mean really -- OP in 2007.


----------



## Kerry Irons

luciaponader said:


> Did you find out what it was?


I check on these threads to see what possibly could have stimulated a comment after 15 (or whatever) years. I guess I find it entertaining.


----------



## Lombard

Kerry Irons said:


> I check on these threads to see what possibly could have stimulated a comment after 15 (or whatever) years. I guess I find it entertaining.


I think most do a Google search which brings them here and they don't bother to look at the date of the last post. And even with this note at the bottom of the thread:

"This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread."

.........people reply anyway. Of course then certain members here rip new posters for not doing a search. So you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## bvber

Maybe they heard the call.


----------



## BlazingPedals

It could also be a lipoma. In spite of the scary-sounding name, a lipoma is just a nodule of fat. If that's what it is and it bothers you, a dermatologist can remove it by making a small incision and pulling it out. But have a doc look at it to make sure it's not more serious.


----------



## Lombard

BlazingPedals said:


> It could also be a lipoma. In spite of the scary-sounding name, a lipoma is just a nodule of fat. If that's what it is and it bothers you, a dermatologist can remove it by making a small incision and pulling it out. But have a doc look at it to make sure it's not more serious.


Isn't that the same as a cyst? I had one drained a few years back. No big deal other than the stuff that's inside smells like a corpse!


----------



## tlg

Lombard said:


> Isn't that the same as a cyst? I had one drained a few years back. No big deal other than the stuff that's inside smells like a corpse!


A lipoma is a fat growth.
Cysts are skin cells that shed and collect under the skin and form a growth.


----------



## Lombard

tlg said:


> A lipoma is a fat growth.
> Cysts are skin cells that shed and collect under the skin and form a growth.


I stand corrected.


----------



## bvber

Lombard said:


> Isn't that the same as a cyst?


As a cyclist, I would rather have a cysts than a lipoma if I must have one.


----------

